# Ridgid BS14002 Band Saw For Parts?



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone out there have a Ridgid band saw they are parting out? Looking for some hard to find parts and having little luck finding new online. Finding a lot of out of stock or on factory back order.

Thank you
Adam

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

What parts are you trying to find?


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

The upper support arm bracket that holds the top bearing and cool blocks.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Out of stock and on back order till the end of March from ridgid.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

You mean this? http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bracket-support-upper-p-156700.html


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

I think he means this one...

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bracket-support-post-p-156693.html 

...and it seems to always be on back order. 

These guys dont show in or out of stock but I suspect they dont actually have it either.

http://www.epartsnow.com/OemParts#/Ridgid/BS14002_14"_Band_Saw/Drive_Assembly/6I02020005/02020003 

I need one as well. I have mine 'fixed' by drilling and taping a hole for another set screw...not great but it works.

Saving my allowance for one of these...

http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/ridgid-14


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

I think you jinxed me cause I went to use my saw today and the tap thru the pot metal gave up the fight and now I am down till I get it replaced.

These folks appear to have it in stock...prices listed are based on shipping to my zip code.

http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/ridgidryobi-ic-bracket-support-post-823601-p-351949.html $26.34

http://www.m-and-d.com/order.html?id=d7VuxybQ $25.39

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/static/ryobi-ridgid/TTI-823601.html $22.54

http://www.toolpartspro.com/ridgid-parts/ridgid-bs1400-1-parts/823601-bracket-support-post.html (cheapest total $18.50)


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry for the delay. I work nights. So this morning I called all the parts companies on the field four pages of my google search. No one has it stocked. They all get the part from Ridgid when someone purchases. Looks the end of March it is. Probably take my time tuning the rest lol. 

Did the same piece break on you that broke on mine? Metal seriously crumbled. I couldn't been JBSA weld this thing if I tried.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

part 823601...

Calling Grizzley in the morning. Looks very much like the same part on their 14in saw...otherwise I guess I wait. Thanks for the jinx


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry buddy. 

You gonna order from grizzly? How much was the part from them?


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Called Grizzly and they were NO help. Part is $9 so I rolled the dice and ordered it up. I will keep you posted.  

I looked over the drawings of both brands and several 'different' models of the Grizzly very carefully and for quite a while. As best I can tell they all look to be the same darned part...no way to be sure till it arrives and worst case I wasted $9 which aint a big deal.

To check yet again I called the folks at Carter and they said that the upgrade kit they have for both is exactly the same, they just give it different 'part numbers" for marketing purposes. Wouldnt comment on the OEM parts being the same but said they most likely are as would be most of the non-cosmetic components

BIG upside here, at least in my opinion, is that if this fits then there is a bearing guide upgrade path for our saw that wont break the bank.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Bearing upgrade? The guide bearings on this saw seem nice. How can they be improved!!?


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Well 'improved' might be a somewhat subjective term I suppose. In theory the improvements might be less noise and friction resulting in better control of the blade. On paper all that makes sense. In practice it may not be all that much of a difference. 

The carter kit is rather spendy...doing it via grizzly parts is a lot less so. This changes the equation somewhat. If the improvements are small then one might think they are not worth $x.x but would say they are worth $y.y 

...that sort of thing


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Carters are a waste of $*

A properly setup bandsaw will have the side guides, whether cool block, or steel or bearings, barely touching the blade. Tension is the key to keeping the blade cutting true as is a sharp blade. If you are twisting the blade into the guides, you are cutting too tight a radius and need a more narrow blade. Just my experience...:yes:


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

All true and why I said subjective. For me, in many instances, its about the gear and I admit that fully.

If its anodized or chrome plated it just works better! :shifty:


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

You got me wondering now if grizzly has a table insert that is compatible. The ridgid one is no longer available and the ones that are available are like 13 bucks. The grizzly ones on Amazon look close and they have one with escape holes. See pic.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Easy.....ridgid chose to stop carrying parts....that doesn't mean they're not made anymore.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Check their parts lists and diagrams on their site. I think the G0555 series shares a lot of parts with our saw. The G0580 seems to as well.

UPS tracking shows my part will arrive tomorrow so stand by, we will have at least that answer inside 24hrs


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you!! How can I tell if the parts are compatible prior to purchase? Or is there a way? I do a lot of returns with Amazon Prime since they don't ask questions, EVER.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

No way really...order and see. Amazon is pretty good about returns. Grizzly not so much and they charge restock fees.

might find something you know you want from them and throw one of the two for the G0555 or both...they are both >$3 each so the shipping is not completely wasted if they dont work out.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well the parts are starting to add up. Found a couple more that were junk and I'll be honest I think it's more Ridgid's quality in parts vs the pervious owners lack of maintenance on the machine. 

Have you upgraded your tires?


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

And the wait is over...IT FITS!!! Order away at $9!!!

Now, its a cast piece so tolerances are not precice. Where the back bearing sits above the blocks is a little tight. The tolerance on the original one is very close as well. This one rubs a tiny bit so I will be sanding the top of the thing that holds the block so it doesnt rub but thats simple.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

You got a link?! You sent me a few and I don't remember which one it was.

Also how much was the shipping?


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Was it part 79 on the diagram? It's showing 7.50.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Okay I think I got it. I'm gonna do one last one over tonight to see if there are any other faulty penny parts and order off their site. The part on Grizzly.com show 7.50. Gonna try one of their table inserts to.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

ASB1583 said:


> Okay I think I got it. I'm gonna do one last one over tonight to see if there are any other faulty penny parts and order off their site. The part on Grizzly.com show 7.50. Gonna try one of their table inserts to.


The upperguide I ordered is this one and its $9.00, shipping was like $7 but I threw in some other things I needed to spread that out a bit.

http://www.grizzly.com/parts/P0555LX079


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

I found this part in the G0555 parts diagram. 

https://www.grizzly.com/parts/P0555079

This is the part that broke on me.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

I think we might have broken different parts. I broke part 79.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope...same part, just cheaper on the "ultimate" vs "deluxe" I ordered the latter at $9. 

on the diagrams they all look like the same part so I dont know. I ordered the other.

***new note*** the screw holes for the blade guard are smaller than the OEM Ridgid one so either order those screws with the part or rummage thru your box of random fasteners (you have one of those right  ) or get to the HW store to find fitting bolts.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

What is the difference between the ultimate and the deluxe?


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Also from your previous modification note I am thinking of drilling into the rod like you did but trying to find a machine screw with a pointed tip to ride into the drilled hole.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cleaned off my top wheel with goo gone stray adhesive remover. Took it right off to exclude some of the silver finish on the wheel it self. Ordered up those parts plus a couple other ones I needed. That grizzly saw doesn't have a retaining ring I need to hold the bottom wheel shaft in place. Gonna try to get one at Home Depot. Looks like a basic part. If I order the .99 cent part it's gonna cost me 6 in shipping. I am about to tear down a planer I have so I can just throw it in that part order when I make it. My urethane tires and cool blocks come in the mail today. 

How I are your repairs coming?


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm done. Sanded the block holder so the bearing would visibly clear, bought the screws I needed for the blade guard at HD and everything is running fine.

I wish I knew who to thank for suggesting their saw was basically the same as the Ridgid cause they saved me money AND got my saw up and running sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good stuff. I'll keep you posted on my mods as they come. Harbor freight mobile base is proving to be a pain in the ass. That's where I'm at right now. Prob gonna put on my tires tonight.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well got most of the refurb complete. Parts came in super quick. Table insert is a little tight, I'll probably sand it to make it fit vs returning it. 

You weren't kidding about the sanding on the cool block holder piece. I had to take off prob 1/16 of an inch. Good thing the guy sold me a belt and disc sander with the band saw. 

Harbor freight mobile base is so so. Prob gonna go with a more stable on later on or just use castors on plywood. 

How's your saw running?


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I will buy the Ridgid part when it comes off back order. Although after sanded the part fits it does not extend long enough for the cool blocks to reach the required depth from the back or the blade. Figured that out today.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Odd...I dont have that problem on mine. Apart from the sanding needed everything else was the same.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll snap a pic tomorrow and post it. Maybe I got something wrong.


----------



## eric5121 (Jul 27, 2015)

I noticed that the Grizzly G0555 has bearings instead of blocks for blade guides - as opposed to the Rigid.

Has anyone with a Rigid saw tried the Grizzly block holder - p/n 89?


----------

